# Wireless Web Programmable Thermostats and Switches



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been waiting for a decent wireless system for thermostats and switches, and there is now a Canadian product Sinopé that looks pretty slick. You can demo the simple web interface from their site. I think it looks great for a small Canadian company while the larger companies seem to be fumbling with this technology.

































Some reasons why I've been waiting for this:

In Quebec, most houses have individual thermostats in each room. This makes it a pain to adjust the heat every time you leave the house. Previously I installed programmable thermostats, however they are still annoying when you want to deviate from your regular schedule. A few times, I've missed 1 or 2 thermostats when leaving for extended periods and with this web control I could have turned them off from the airport.

My house also has exterior lights on timers. This is also a pain because the daylight is always changing. I also like to program inside lights to make it look like I'm home when I'm not. This year I ended up extending a work trip past Halloween so my lights were programmed to come on while I was away, but if I could control them online I could have turned them off to avoid kids knocking on my door for candy..

It's not cheap: $85 server + $65/thermostat. I figure it would take 2 or 3 winters before it even pays for itself..


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Interesting startup, I don't think their prices look bad though it would add up for electric heating in every room. Don't know if I missed it but they don't seem to offer a thermostat for forced air systems?

If you're getting a system please post a review.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

cainvest said:


> Interesting startup, I don't think their prices look bad though it would add up for electric heating in every room. Don't know if I missed it but they don't seem to offer a thermostat for forced air systems?
> 
> If you're getting a system please post a review.


For forced air there are already good options from Nest or Honeywell. Those are for systems where you only have 1 thermostat. The system I have is where you have a line voltage thermostat in every room, for which there hasn't been many wireless options. This would let me control all the thermostats at once from a web interface

I found a thread about these on a "smarthome" forum. Lots of Americans are buying them and lots of good comments (except that they get stung by UPS brokerage fees.. like we always do buying from USA!)

Some interesting tidbits:
It uses your postal code to get the local time and the outside temp
If a thermostat is far away, the signals are relayed through other thermostats to extend the range
RF and web data is all encrypted
Settings are maintained after a power outage

Concerns:
If the company failed, what happens to the web server that you need to control there?..

The price is not bad compared to decent programmable thermostats, and much simpler and cheaper than Honeywell's solution. I think I will order a starter pack direct from the company (free shipping in Canada and cheaper than Rona)


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> For forced air there are already good options from Nest or Honeywell. Those are for systems where you only have 1 thermostat.


Its just the price the want for those "single" products is crazy high. I would rather have a single system interface that works together for furnace, lights and probably a few other things. I'm also not fond of devices that use external servers for connectivity, I'd much rather control it myself.




m3s said:


> Concerns:
> If the company failed, what happens to the web server that you need to control there?..


The web server is bought just like the other devices, not sure what you mean?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you look at Nest? It's $250 on their site. That's not bad considering Sinopé will cost that much for a gateway and 2 thermostats, but most houses will need more thermostats for a baseboard setup.. My concern was that is Sinopé goes bankrupt in the future, what happens to that external server and web interface?

The other side of it is remote monitoring. With Sinopé you get the historical temp, usage/cost of each thermostat. That helps you recognize a poorly insulated room or if one heater is carrying all the load

The 2 things I wanted to control online was actually the heaters and some light switches so I'm liking the simplicity of this system. What else would you want? I can see there being smart doors, appliances, cameras, smoke/CO detectors. It would make sense for them all to work together: lock door = heat off + alarm/cameras on


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

They really need to put up more info on their website, its very lean with no help in the manuals. Is there an external server being used or is it just the web interface module you access?

Not sure what I'd hook up other than the furnace and some lights ... maybe garage door open/close.

Nest is a no go for me, any system that you have to access their servers to use your devices, no thanks.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

m3s said:


> It's not cheap: $85 server + $65/thermostat. I figure it would take 2 or 3 winters before it even pays for itself..


At Quebec electricity prices that seems optimistic to me -- I looked into the Nest and figured they'd take about 30 years to pay for themselves. We have eight thermostats in our house, so the Sinope system would be an outlay of $605, and I'd be surprised if the savings amounted to more than $20/year in our case, mainly because we rarely forget to turn down the heat when we leave, and some of the thermostats are kept permanently low (those in the basement for example).

My main concern with networked home controls are that they're great when they work, but when things go wrong it can be really frustrating. I bought a set of Philips Hue LED lights because you can set them on timers without having to buy physical timers: you control the lights entirely from a smart phone or tablet (or your computer). You can set up vacation schedules so the lights come on and off at specific times, and you can even randomize it so someone watching the home from the street each night would see the lights come on at different times. But there have been enough software glitches, failed updates and patches, etc., that I'm at the point of wanting to go back to a simple mechanical timer. We don't usually set the timers on the Hue until a few minutes before we're ready to leave the home, and there's little more frustrating than encountering bugs (inability to see or control lights on the network, etc.) when you're rushing to get out the door.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

brad said:


> At Quebec electricity prices that seems optimistic to me -- I looked into the Nest and figured they'd take about 30 years to pay for themselves. We have eight thermostats in our house, so the Sinope system would be an outlay of $605, and I'd be surprised if the savings amounted to more than $20/year in our case, mainly because we rarely forget to turn down the heat when we leave, and some of the thermostats are kept permanently low (those in the basement for example).
> 
> My main concern with networked home controls are that they're great when they work, but when things go wrong it can be really frustrating.


I totally agree! There's little chance these things are going to pay for themselves before they break down. And even my regular programmable thermostats piss me off because they have a bug and sometimes reboot when I want to adjust them. There's no way I'd risk anything "smarter".

If saving is the goal, the returns are much better on sealing air leaks in a typical house. It's boring and sometimes difficult work but you can do a lot yourself and make a real difference.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

brad said:


> At Quebec electricity prices that seems optimistic to me -- I looked into the Nest and figured they'd take about 30 years to pay for themselves. We have eight thermostats in our house, so the Sinope system would be an outlay of $605, and I'd be surprised if the savings amounted to more than $20/year in our case, mainly because we rarely forget to turn down the heat when we leave, and some of the thermostats are kept permanently low (those in the basement for example).
> 
> My main concern with networked home controls are that they're great when they work, but when things go wrong it can be really frustrating. I bought a set of Philips Hue LED lights because you can set them on timers without having to buy physical timers: you control the lights entirely from a smart phone or tablet (or your computer). You can set up vacation schedules so the lights come on and off at specific times, and you can even randomize it so someone watching the home from the street each night would see the lights come on at different times. But there have been enough software glitches, failed updates and patches, etc., that I'm at the point of wanting to go back to a simple mechanical timer. We don't usually set the timers on the Hue until a few minutes before we're ready to leave the home, and there's little more frustrating than encountering bugs (inability to see or control lights on the network, etc.) when you're rushing to get out the door.


Hi brad,

You're probably right that it's optimistic at Quebec's artificially low prices. I've chalked this up to a novelty and maybe a resale feature at best. Unlike you though, I am pretty lazy to turn down 8 thermostats before sleeping or going to work and then back up everyday. I am often away on short notice or longer than expected. For example when I got home last week half of my heaters were trying to heat the house because they were set from last year.. even still I only spend $1000/winter on heat so at best I might save $200-300 per year.

I have been curious of smart devices for the house such as lights for awhile now but I was never impressed by Philips, Honeywell etc. The Philips Hue lights are supported by the app I use as an alarm.. but I have read far too many reviews like yours to invest in that brand. Sinopé is getting a lot of great reviews from blogs and forums and it is more what I was waiting for. For example the Sinopé light switch is $55CAD and can control 1800 watts of bulbs whereas a single Philips Hue bulb is $60-100 each.. and a Honeywell non-wifi programmable switch is still $50.

I can see these becoming the norm in 5-10 years, interesting to see if a Canadian brand can stick around


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm not sure where the frugality comes in with this product. Why does it need to be web-enabled? Why does it need to check the weather outside? Either the room is too hot or it is too cold. A thermostat will control that. A programmable thermostat (one for each room if you wish) costs 40-50$.

And it's very easy to wire in a photosensor in to your exterior light circuit. Or buy a lightbulb with a build in light sensor. Or a socket add on that has the light sensor built in.

Technology is cool, no doubt. It's very star trek-esque to be able to control your house from a touch screen. But is it necessary? Nest is a slick looking package, but is it necessary? Could you not do the same thing with a programmable t-stat and a bit of testing to figure out the response time of your system?

I'm always leery of all these tech connections. Being able to control things from anywhere in the world means there is the possibility that someone else can.

One thing I've seen that has potential value is an irrigation controler that connects to the internet and checks the forecast for you. Going to rain tomorrow? Maybe we can skip watering the lawn today then. There's other ones that measure the ground moisture in each zone and use that as the controlling parameter.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

m3s said:


> I can see these becoming the norm in 5-10 years, interesting to see if a Canadian brand can stick around


I agree, and they are definitely a better deal than the Hue although perhaps a bit more complex to install. I have nothing good to say about the Hue -- they are supposed to last at least 15 years but one of them burned out after a year and the app had trouble finding one of the others after awhile. Resetting the bridge worked, but I definitely would never buy them again. It looks like Cree and others have started selling similar controllable lights.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

In Ottawa you get a rebate if you install a wifi thermostat: https://hydroottawa.com/save-energy/residential/smartrebates

Not sure why more municipalities aren't doing that.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

That's all I need - a thermostat that some teenage hacker can play with when it's either -40 or +40.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Has that ever happened? I've heard of baby cams being hacked but that was because the owners were clueless about setting up the security features.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sherlock said:


> Not sure why more municipalities aren't doing that.


Because it's a waste of taxpayer money? 

About them being hacked: I wouldn't be too worried. Not because they'll be secure but rather because there's not much "fun" out of hacking a thermostat. Unlike cars (imagine getting all the cars in the parking lot to honk a tune in sync) or cameras (you can spy around the globe).


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

off.by.10 said:


> Because it's a waste of taxpayer money?


Not if it you heat with electricity and it can play a role in helping to avoid the expense of building new power plants (or entering into new contracts with outside providers). Programmable thermostats save a typical household about $180/year in energy costs. Multiply that by 1,000 households and you've saved $180,000. Translate that into kWh saved per year and it becomes worth it: energy efficiency is always the cheapest option when you're worried about meeting electricity demand.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't understand why programmable thermostats would save money. When I was a kid and we just had the plain old thermostat, my parents would always turn the heat down before we went to bed and turn it up again in the morning, and whenever we would leave the house for more than a few hours we would turn the heat down. Do other people without programmable thermostats not do this? So a programmable thermostat wouldn't save you money, it would just make it more convenient because you wouldn't have to manually change the temp. A wifi one takes the convenience factor one step further by allowing you to change it remotely before you get home so the house is nice and warm when you walk in.

Now that I live in a 1 bedroom condo and my hydro bill is about $22-23 per month, I don't bother.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> I don't understand why programmable thermostats would save money.


Because people are forgetful. See m3s's original post at the beginning of this thread. 

My girlfriend is a bit obsessive-compulsive, and in 8 years of living here we have never once forgotten to turn down the heat at night or when we leave the house, she checks every thermostat, sometimes twice. So it's not an issue for us. But it is an issue for most people. Have a few glasses of wine with supper and slip off to bed without remembering to turn down the heat, etc., it happens.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm used to having a programmable thermostat - this house I live in now is the first place I've lived that doesn't have one. I almost always forget to turn it down at night and have to get up out of bed to go do it. Sometimes I don't remember at all.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

OhGreatGuru said:


> That's all I need - a thermostat that some teenage hacker can play with when it's either -40 or +40.


The Sinopé system is encrypted like secure WiFi and online banking. If some teenage hacker can crack SSL they might as well rob banks instead. This is a real concern for some other systems though.. Anyone can trigger a typical garage door with a simple transmitter yet many Canadians leave valuables in their garage and don't lock the front door. Doesn't seem to be a major problem?



off.by.10 said:


> Because it's a waste of taxpayer money?


Hydro Québec used to offer rebates on the purchase of energy efficient appliances and programmable thermostats. As I understand they export electricity to Ontario and the US at a much higher rates, so the less they sell to the Québecois the more they can export for a higher profit?



Sherlock said:


> I don't understand why programmable thermostats would save money. When I was a kid and we just had the plain old thermostat, my parents would always turn the heat down before we went to bed and turn it up again in the morning, and whenever we would leave the house for more than a few hours we would turn the heat down.


Did your parents have 8 thermostats though? If I had a single thermostat by the door I could probably manage this.. but 8? The good thing about individual thermostats is I can close doors and heat individual bedrooms at night and vice versa, and keep the heat down in rooms I seldom use. The trouble is if you forget to turn down 1 thermostat it will burn more energy trying to heat a larger space.



brad said:


> My girlfriend is a bit obsessive-compulsive, and in 8 years of living here we have never once forgotten to turn down the heat at night or when we leave the house, she checks every thermostat, sometimes twice. So it's not an issue for us. But it is an issue for most people. Have a few glasses of wine with supper and slip off to bed without remembering to turn down the heat, etc., it happens.


Brad, from your posts over the years I seem to remember you work at home? That would probably make it reasonable with the 8 manual thermostats. I'm a bit OCD about these things myself but I've chosen not to fight the thermostat battle because my schedule is too unpredictable. I leave on a short trip in the summer and come back months later to find half the heaters running etc.

I set up the house so I can leave at a moments notice, unplug and few things and flip a few circuit breakers, and the neighbours teenager takes care of the rest. The more things I can control online the better. I like that the Sinopé system can send email alerts, and I can remotely monitor usage and turn the heat back up on the way home.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> The Sinopé system is encrypted like secure WiFi and online banking. If some teenage hacker can crack SSL they might as well rob banks instead. This is a real concern for some other systems though.. Anyone can trigger a typical garage door with a simple transmitter yet many Canadians leave valuables in their garage and don't lock the front door. Doesn't seem to be a major problem?


Many devices have exploits that hackers can use to gain access, they don't need to break SSL encryption. Did you find out if their system uses external servers or do you just access the web module you purchase from them?

BTW, most (all?) newer garage doors have rolling digital codes transmitted to protect unwanted opening, much more than a simple transmitter needed and they have to "hack it" in proximity to your garage to test access. External webservers or internet connected devices can be hacked from virtually anywhere on the planet, 24 hours a day. Just look at all the "secure data" breaches large companies have had lately and the hackers can be in countries that don't/won't prosecute even if they could be found.



m3s said:


> I set up the house so I can leave at a moments notice, unplug and few things and flip a few circuit breakers, and the neighbours teenager takes care of the rest. The more things I can control online the better. I like that the Sinopé system can send email alerts, and I can remotely monitor usage and turn the heat back up on the way home.


Convenience is a big plus with a system like this.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

brad said:


> Not if it you heat with electricity and it can play a role in helping to avoid the expense of building new power plants (or entering into new contracts with outside providers). Programmable thermostats save a typical household about $180/year in energy costs. Multiply that by 1,000 households and you've saved $180,000. Translate that into kWh saved per year and it becomes worth it: energy efficiency is always the cheapest option when you're worried about meeting electricity demand.


Yes, I understand all that and it's fine for programmable thermostats for which we've had rebates in the 10$ range (per thermostat) around here if I recall correctly. You can find them for about 30-40$ each. I'm all for more efficient lighting, water heaters, etc.

But you don't need a "smart" thermostat to conserve energy. Nor a 150$ rebate. It's luxury. It's a bit like "plain LED bulb" vs "wifi enabled color changing LED bulb". The former saves energy. The later is a gadget for rich people to play with and should not have targeted incentives over what a basic LED bulb has.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

off.by.10 said:


> Yes, I understand all that and it's fine for programmable thermostats for which we've had rebates in the 10$ range (per thermostat) around here if I recall correctly. You can find them for about 30-40$ each. I'm all for more efficient lighting, water heaters, etc.
> 
> But you don't need a "smart" thermostat to conserve energy.


The reality, though, is that many people with programmable thermostats find them too difficult to use, so they don't end up saving much energy with them. Most programmable thermostats are a lot harder to set up than a VCR or TV remote; remember how many people never set the clocks on their VCRs because it was too hard to figure out, even with the manual? And maybe they couldn't even find the manual.

The problem isn't that the thermostat in itself is a major challenge (most programmable thermostats have ridiculously bad user interfaces, though), but that you have to think of it in the context of people's lives: a programmable thermostat is one of maybe 15 devices they have to learn how to use: their phone, their computer, features in their car, their washer, dryer, televisions, and on and on. If it's not easy to use, or you have to read a manual and refer to it next time you want to change a setting, that's too hard for most people. This isn't just some conjecture on my part, it's based on actual studies; see http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne.../thermostats/Florida-Power-Light-Comments.pdf for example, which found that only about 3 percent of 400 people with programmable thermostats in a Florida study programmed them correctly. Lots of them ended up using MORE energy with a programmable thermostat.

Smart thermostats work better because they require little work on the part of the user. There's almost nothing to learn.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

brad said:


> This isn't just some conjecture on my part, it's based on actual studies; see http://www.energystar.gov/ia/partne.../thermostats/Florida-Power-Light-Comments.pdf for example, which found that only about 3 percent of 400 people with programmable thermostats in a Florida study programmed them correctly. Lots of them ended up using MORE energy with a programmable thermostat.


I can see that. They aren't easy to set up efficiently. If you have 8 thermostats like in Quebec and you don't sync them up properly, it probably doesn't save any power to have some thermostats working alone if they aren't properly synced etc. There's also the question of maintaining a temp vs the energy spent adjusting it.. I'll be toying with it this winter. Quebec is one thing, but the energy costs in Ontario are at least double, and rising.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

This is more drastic than I expected. There are several things I can still toy around with, but this is an example of how a timer might not necessarily reduce much.










It was about -8 outside when the heat went off for the night. It looks like it took nearly as much power to stabilize again, 10% savings at best here for a 10 hour night.


----------



## Brian K (Jan 29, 2011)

I installed a Honeywell Wifi tstat at my winterized cabin so I can see the temperature when I'm not there, turn it up when we plan to go, and I get a notification if the temperature drops below a preset value. But a wifi one for the house - is just so I don't have to get up to turn it up or down because I'm lazy. (Both places use a Natural Gas furnace). I like the Honeywell and is pretty easy to set up I think.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

m3s said:


> It was about -8 outside when the heat went off for the night. It looks like it took nearly as much power to stabilize again, 10% savings at best here for a 10 hour night.


Do you have a chart leaving the temperature fixed for comparison?

Also knowing the temperature for each hour would help.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

8 thermostats in a house? 

Can someone explain this? Are we talking 8 separate zones on your,furnace?

As for the outside lights, I have a levitron switch from Home Depot. 40 bucks I think. It goes on at sundown, and off at sunrise. It even adjusts for,day
Ightmsavings. You input your longitude and latitude and away you go


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> 8 thermostats in a house?
> 
> Can someone explain this? Are we talking 8 separate zones on your,furnace?


What's a furnace? 

Here in Québec, most people heat with electricity (because it's so cheap), and most people heat with baseboard heaters, one thermostat in every room or living space.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

cainvest said:


> Do you have a chart leaving the temperature fixed for comparison?
> 
> Also knowing the temperature for each hour would help.


I agree but no it doesn't show temps. That would be easy enough to implement, and maybe I could ask them to, but what is probably more important for now is that they keep the interface reliable, responsive and easy to use.

The temps have dropped even more, but the pattern is still about the same. It costs +3 hours to heat a room back up. I'm seeing a 40% savings if you turn the heat off in a room for 16hrs. That's not really possible in all rooms though.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

brad said:


> What's a furnace?
> 
> Here in Québec, most people heat with electricity (because it's so cheap), and most people heat with baseboard heaters, one thermostat in every room or living space.


Didn't realize we were talking about electric baseboard heat. Thought we were talking gas forced air


----------



## Amigo (Sep 27, 2015)

m3s said:


> I agree but no it doesn't show temps. That would be easy enough to implement, and maybe I could ask them to, but what is probably more important for now is that they keep the interface reliable, responsive and easy to use.
> 
> The temps have dropped even more, but the pattern is still about the same. It costs +3 hours to heat a room back up. I'm seeing a 40% savings if you turn the heat off in a room for 16hrs. That's not really possible in all rooms though.


If you google ashrae guidlines for setback temperature, it is about 17 degC for setpoint, apparently this gives the best recovery ratio vs cost savings.

cheers.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

The numbers are in and my 4 Sinopé thermostats paid for themselves in the first winter










Sinopé Starter kit + 2 additional thermostats: $402

Total hydro cost Oct 15 - Apr 16: $1076

Total hydro cost Oct 14 - Apr 15: $1558

Difference: $482

There are many factors at play because every winter is different etc, but I think the biggest factor was my interest in reducing hydro costs. Before it was a chore to manage 8 thermostats individually and if I rushed out the door and forgot 1 there was no way to check or adjust them remotely. Now I enjoy turning the heat on from my phone on my way home with a single touch. Similar to web banking, the web is the only way I adjust my thermostats now. The best part is that the thermostat times are synced automatically based on your postal code and daylight savings time is automatically adjusted like on any smartphone/computer. I used the web interface all winter with no sign of glitches

They have some new products out that I'm really interested in such as the smart light switch that can simulate presence and be scheduled based on sunset/sunrise. I live up north so the sunset/sunrise varies drastically throughout the year such that if I leave for a month or so my scheduled lights are out of whack coming on way to early or late etc. You can demo the light interface now and there are some neat settings, such as double press in the master bedroom turns off/on all lights or syncing switches etc. I doubt these switches would pay for themselves in hydro savings, but they do add security and convenience if you are often away

https://demo.neviweb.com/


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Amigo said:


> If you google ashrae guidlines for setback temperature, it is about 17 degC for setpoint, apparently this gives the best recovery ratio vs cost savings.
> 
> cheers.


That sounds about right from what I saw. If you set too low then you just wasted too much heating back up


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

m3s said:


> The numbers are in and my 4 Sinopé thermostats paid for themselves in the first winter


That's really impressive, especially in a province where electricity is so cheap; I would have thought they'd take years to pay for themselves!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

brad said:


> That's really impressive, especially in a province where electricity is so cheap; I would have thought they'd take years to pay for themselves!


Electricity is really cheap but it also averages below zero half the year where I live. Last winter was especially cold so I won't give all the credit to the thermostats, but I'm happy so far


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

I love my Ecobee thermostat. The thing that I like the most is that it has remote sensors that detect both motion and temp. I generally set the temp lower (in the winter) during the weekdays. On days that I work from home, the sensors know that I'm home, and it will adjust the temp automatically. You can also use the sensors to determine when the furnace turns on/off. For example, in the summer, the upper floor is generally hotter, and if you like to be cool when you sleep, you can tell the Ecobee to use the remote sensor's temp reading instead of the temp reading on the thermostat itself for the night. It will cool the house until it reaches the desired temp in the bedroom(s). Your lower floor will be cold, but you get the desired temp for where you are. During the day, you set it back to normal. Call me lazy/forgetful, but some things in life are worth paying a few extra bucks.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

SW20 MR2 said:


> Call me lazy/forgetful, but some things in life are worth paying a few extra bucks.


Yup

I'm still very happy with my Sinopé setup a year later. I like that they're a local Canadian company and the quality/price is very competitive

My outside lights are programmed to turn off/on with the sunset/sunrise. I no longer have to reprogram them every few weeks

Upstairs is heated during the day, room is only heated at night, and basement is manual on with an auto-off at midnight

My water heater is only on half the day now, and I find hot water is still available if needed even when it's off

A single tap and everything switches to vacation mode. Ask Siri to remind me to turn it back on when I get to X or at X time

Daylight savings time is adjusted automatically on all thermostats. Outside temps are also pulled from the web

Diminishing returns for the second winter:


----------

